# The Kairos Quartet



## itywltmt

A couple of years ago, I shared an all-Beethoven chamber music playlist in a _Once Upon the Internet_ post emanating from Central Washington University, whose faculty shared a lot of their tracks on the old MP3.COM.

As I dug through more of my old downloads for more old Internet finds, I found a few more CWU tracks, and I plan to share some more of these in the coming months.

According to their website the Kairos Quartet, established in 1993, has been the quartet-in-residence at Central Washington University since 1998. "Kairos" is a Greek word for non-chronological time, those special moments when a child is at play or artists are absorbed in their work, when time seems suspended.








The members, all on faculty at the university, have extensive chamber music experience and have toured internationally. In addition to traditional concert performances, the Kairos Quartet is committed to educational outreach and to performing in unlikely venues in which they seek to break down the barriers between audience and performers.As is often the case with quartets, the composition f the group has undergone change through the years, but two members from the quartet in today's playlist are still part of the ensemble - violinist Carrie Rehkopf and cellist John Michel (who I believe are husband and wife).

As I said a few months ago in a post on "Amateur night", there can be blemishes in any live performance, especially when guests join an established group. However, the result is often satisfying, as it's about the concert experience.

Happy Listening!

*Maurice RAVEL (1875-1937)*
String quartet in F Major, MR 35

*Franz SCHUBERT (1797 - 1828)*
String quintet (2 violins, viola and 2 cellos) in C Major, D. 956

Carrie Rehkopf & Marcia Kaufmann ,violins
Scott Hosfeld, viola
John Michel, cello
David Geber, cello (D. 956)

Downloaded from MP3.COM - 12 March 2002

_Internet Archive_ - https://archive.org/details/05QuintetteEnUtMajeurPourDeu


----------

